# Fabrics store?



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

Fabricland decorating fabrics and fashion fabric. NJ's largest fabric store.

Top Fabric Stores - Discount Fabric including Upholstery Quilting Drapery Fleece Felt & Retro From J&O Fabrics

These two look pretty good to me, the remind me of our SR Harris here in MN.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

omg the fabrics !(amy clutches heart and faints)-thanks!


----------

